
Show HN: Headlights.io - A Different way to Lease Transfer - psp219
http://headlights.io
======
psp219
My partner and I started this project after I had a really bad experience
trying to get out of an existing car lease. I either had to cough up the
remaining lease amount up front, which was thousands of dollars I couldn't
afford, or try to trade it. The two main competitors in the trading space
required an upfront payment just to list my vehicle, with no guarantees of a
take-over. We're hoping to help people in similar situations with a leased
car, or have people take over leases instead of getting a new one to avoid a
similar situation.

